# Selling DVC privately?



## Denise L (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has sold their DVC points privately (or bought them privately) and wondering how much extra paperwork might be involved. Is it easy enough to do? 

With some other timeshare purchases, I have used an escrow/closing company, or a timeshare transfer company for the paperwork.  Are there certain closing companies that are more experienced with DVC ROFR paperwork than others?  Does Disney require anything special?  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 12, 2008)

*DVC Resale subject to ROLF*

We purchased a resale and used Timeshare Closing Services 
in Orlando Florida - when we decide to sell I plan to call TCS


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a recent thread about selling DVC yourself - see Dean's response under post #9 - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=27744170
Dean is here on TUG too.


----------



## Dean (Oct 13, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has sold their DVC points privately (or bought them privately) and wondering how much extra paperwork might be involved. Is it easy enough to do?
> 
> With some other timeshare purchases, I have used an escrow/closing company, or a timeshare transfer company for the paperwork.  Are there certain closing companies that are more experienced with DVC ROFR paperwork than others?  Does Disney require anything special?  Thanks for any advice.


There's really 2 issues.  Finding a buyer and doing closing and transfers.  IMO, they are independent issues for DVC.  If you sell through a broker, I'd likely use a closing service so as not to complicate things.  If you find a buyer privately, I'd think it'd be up to them as to how to proceed.  IMO, one does not need title insurance for a timeshare such as DVC which is the big reason to consider a closing agent IMO.  The only systems that I know of that are easier to convert than DVC are the RTU where there isn't a deed involved.


----------



## icydog (Oct 13, 2008)

I sold my BWV two, maybe three, years ago. I listed it for sale-- my buyer found me---and voila it sold. I did use a closing company that specializes in DVC though, and that helped tremendously. Since the buyer pays for closing I was glad we used them. It cost my buyer $400, I think, for closing, title insurance, and doc prep work. In fact, my contract didn't pass ROFR for my buyer, but DVC allowed us to reissue it for $2 more per point, and then it passed ROFR. I kinda think they did that for me because I was a member and because there wasn't a broker making money on the deal. All I know is my buyer was super patient, and now that I have learned I can do it myself, I plan to do it again with my 170 point Vero Beach contract. I hate to give 11-12% to anyone. Call me cheap, but that's a lot of money to give away.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I think that I will try this myself after we get back from  BCV next month. We'll see...if we fall in love all over again, then all bets are off  .


----------



## SDKath (Oct 20, 2008)

YOu can do it yourself!  Just list it on Redweek and the other usual places.  Since you will be saving about $10/point in comission, you can even offer it a few dollars less and have it sell faster.  There are many private transfer services that only charge $150-$250 and that way the buyer can have low fees too.

Katherine


----------

